# Korean Dancer Shoot



## kkamin (Oct 17, 2009)

This was a shot I snapped while my dance posing stylist was adjusting her dress.  The rest from the series are dance poses with happy or content expressions, but I liked the moodiness of this one so I PP'd it.

C & C welcome : )  Thanks!

Ont thing I'm not sure about is having that much headroom, but the vignette effectively decreases it, so I don't know.  

I also applied a subtle cooling filter to hopefully enhance the mood,


----------



## PHILLIP MAC (Oct 24, 2009)

I think your right a little less room above the head ,it has a really nice feel about it.


----------

